# GTX 760 or AMD R9-270X/280X



## ACidBaseD (Oct 15, 2013)

Flipkart has a sale going on in which i am getting

ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 AMP for 20k rs
MSI NVIDIA N760 TF 2GD5/OC - 21k Rs

Should i buy this card now or wait for the AMD R9-270X abd 280X which will be around 30% expensive than their price in USA which equals to 17,000RS and 25,000 RS 

OR Buy a 650ti boost for 13,000RS and upgrade to a 20nm GPU after 13-15months ?
WHAT TO DO SALE IS ONLY FOR 5 DAYS PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Gollum (Oct 15, 2013)

go for either r9 or nvidia. I prefer nvidia


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Gollum said:


> go for either r9 or nvidia. I prefer nvidia



I prefer R9 280x or R9 270x which ever is suitable buy it.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 15, 2013)

^^ +1 for AMD. worth the wait.


----------



## vickybat (Oct 15, 2013)

R9 280X would be a much better buy if priced under 25k here. Its consistently and noticeably faster by a margin than 760.


----------



## 007roh (Oct 15, 2013)

As the Next Gen consoles are significantly more powerful than the current Gen, games for PC will also get better. 650Ti Boost might not give you good performance at 1080p.
So I'd say wait for R9 280x and it should launch here by Xmas or New Year and you'll probably get some discount because of festivals.

On the contrary , if you don't mind playing at 30FPS then by all means get a GTX 650Ti boost / GTX 660 and wait for 20nm.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 15, 2013)

So if 280X < = 25,000 buy 280X else buy 760 ?


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 15, 2013)

was checking asus. on asus website it is priced 22k excluding tax. It should be around 25k when come to india.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 16, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> was checking asus. on asus website it is priced 22k excluding tax. It should be around 25k when come to india.



Yeah just saw it.

But usually tax is only 5% right [All the bills of Flipkart have 5% tax written] so price = 23k ?


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 16, 2013)

I am unaware of taxes but prices seems very good to me


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 16, 2013)

even if 280X finds its way here with a sub 30K price, its still a very good buy, there is a huge gap of price range from nvidia between 770 and 780, if they cut their price down for 760 and release a 770 ti, then it will be quite a show.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 17, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> even if 280X finds its way here with a sub 30K price, its still a very good buy, there is a huge gap of price range from nvidia between 770 and 780, if they cut their price down for 760 and release a 770 ti, then it will be quite a show.



I am new in the PC market. If 22,000 price is stated by Asus on their website, is it the price at which they sell retailers or at which retailers will sell it to us ? Will the tax be more than 10% ?


----------



## Badmash (Oct 17, 2013)

link?? 





vijju6091 said:


> was checking asus. on asus website it is priced 22k excluding tax. It should be around 25k when come to india.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 17, 2013)

Badmash said:


> link??



www.asus.com/in/News/SibqWyvOgiJM4Wqt


----------



## hitman4 (Oct 17, 2013)

i think vat is 4 to 5% depending on states


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 20, 2013)

Does anyone know after APPROX how many days a card is released in India [from the day released IN US?]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 21, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Does anyone know after APPROX how many days a card is released in India [from the day released IN US?]



Not days months buddy. When Core i5 3570k was released in US in Feb,2012 I bought it in April,2012 that too from 1 dealer from Bangalore. At that time it was not available in Hyderabad.


----------



## quad_core (Oct 21, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Not days months buddy. When Core i5 3570k was released in US in Feb,2012 I bought it in April,2012 that too from 1 dealer from Bangalore. At that time it was not available in Hyderabad.




R9 280x listed here on SMC @24.5k :

MSI AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, PCI Express 3.0 Graphics Card R9 280X GAMING 3G

and R9 270x for 18.1k

MSI R9 270X HAWK Graphics Card

Lets see when it'll be officially available..


----------



## hitman4 (Oct 21, 2013)

quad_core said:


> R9 280x listed here on SMC @24.5k :
> 
> MSI AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, PCI Express 3.0 Graphics Card R9 280X GAMING 3G
> 
> ...



great pricing


----------



## UnknownPrince.786 (Oct 30, 2013)

You are comparing AMD R9 280X with GTX 760 no comparision, because R9 280X has 13% higher benchmarks from GTX 760 and  only 4% less from GTX 770. If R9 280X OC then this card can easily beat 770 capable to compete with Nvidia GTX 780 dude.

Got for it


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 30, 2013)

quad_core said:


> R9 280x listed here on SMC @24.5k :
> 
> MSI AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, PCI Express 3.0 Graphics Card R9 280X GAMING 3G
> 
> ...





hitman4 said:


> great pricing



available cheaper at mdcomputers.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 31, 2013)

Will be buying the 760 soon


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 31, 2013)

UnknownPrince.786 said:


> You are comparing AMD R9 280X with GTX 760 no comparision, because R9 280X has 13% higher benchmarks from GTX 760 and  only 4% less from GTX 770. If R9 280X OC then this card can easily beat 770 capable to compete with Nvidia GTX 780 dude.
> 
> Got for it



at stock the 770 beats the 280X by small margin , and at OC  it out-forms the 280X across almost al games upto even 14%

HARDOCP - Overclocked Apples to Apples - MSI R9 280X GAMING Video Card Review


after the price cut its now 329$, if it gets available in india around 25k, then it will be best buy.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 31, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> at stock the 770 beats the 280X by small margin , and at OC  it out-forms the 280X across almost al games upto even 14%
> 
> HARDOCP - Overclocked Apples to Apples - MSI R9 280X GAMING Video Card Review
> 
> ...



I know but i already ordered the 760 for 16.4k + 2 free games  + 10$ rebate card


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 31, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I know but i already ordered the 760 for 16.4k + 2 free games  + 10$ rebate card



Congrats again buddy. I was also thinking of getting the same card from Canada as my sister is coming here in January.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 31, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I know but i already ordered the 760 for 16.4k + 2 free games  + 10$ rebate card



very good, thats really a superb deal. in terms of performance you and i are in the same league now. That card will serve you well.

@bavu, use the Canada opportunity and grab a 770 now! prices are slashed


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 31, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> very good, thats really a superb deal. in terms of performance you and i are in the same league now. That card will serve you well.
> 
> @bavu, use the Canada opportunity and grab a 770 now! prices are slashed



Ok, I didn't check the slashed prices. Will check up and ask my sister... Well thanks anyways.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 31, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Ok, I didn't check the slashed prices. Will check up and ask my sister... Well thanks anyways.



check this out...for $340, also there are other 770's out there with slashed 329$ units, grab them soon, coming with 3 game bundles, Acreed Black Flag, Batman AO and Splinter Cell Black List

Amazon.com: EVGA GeForce GTX770 w/EVGA ACX Cooler 2GB GDDR5 256bit, Dual-Link DVI-I, DVI-D, HDMI,DP, SLI Ready (02G-P4-2773-KR) Graphics Cards 02G-P4-2773-KR: Electronics


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 31, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> check this out...for $340, also there are other 770's out there with slashed 329$ units, grab them soon, coming with 3 game bundles, Acreed Black Flag, Batman AO and Splinter Cell Black List
> 
> Amazon.com: EVGA GeForce GTX770 w/EVGA ACX Cooler 2GB GDDR5 256bit, Dual-Link DVI-I, DVI-D, HDMI,DP, SLI Ready (02G-P4-2773-KR) Graphics Cards 02G-P4-2773-KR: Electronics



I also had the chance to grab the 770 for 340$ but i prefered not to because soon maxwell and pirate islands will be coming up also with mantle and new gen consoles future of gaming hardware is very blurry.. Hence i decided to save the extra 5,000rs to invest in my next gpu which will be a 20nm technology and may also support dx12 and mantle 
Because for now [atleast this year] the 760 is enough to max all games at 1080p

Also rather than buying 770 for 340$ = 21k , i'd give 2.4k extra and get a 280X because 
1. It has 3gigs of vram [good fore future proofing and modding games]
2. Almost same performance like 770
3. Indian warranty
4. Full support of dx11.2 and mantle
5. Better bang for buck and more futureproof


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 1, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I also had the chance to grab the *770 for 340$ but i prefered not to because soon maxwell and pirate islands will be coming up also with mantle and new gen consoles future of gaming hardware is very blurry.. Hence i decided to save the extra 5,000rs to invest in my next gpu which will be a 20nm technology and may also support dx12 and mantle *
> Because for now [atleast this year] the 760 is enough to max all games at 1080p
> 
> Also rather than buying 770 for 340$ = 21k , i'd give 2.4k extra and get a 280X because
> ...




congo on you're purchase, happy gaming, but some wrong perceptions over there, since you dont know any dates when maxwell and pirated islands will hit india, and since the current techs are just doing good with healthy competition, its too unwise to predict and wait for the future tech to come rescue in VFM war. You want more perf/buck in future , of course there will be, but you can say the same thing then as well, "i will wait for XXXwell or XXXislands coz they will be future proof, more power etc etc" and so on and so forth...so what MAY happen in future and what IS now, is no where there to compare.

Mantle is not implemented now, even you can write you're own mantle, its not that significant, then getting a card with 2.4K extra with same (less actually, lesser in OC) performance with the other ??... 

11.1 will do well enough is games right now, no company is stupid enough to skip such support in future just to ruin business in a upgrade platform. if you bought 760, its a very good deal indeed.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 1, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> congo on you're purchase, happy gaming, but some wrong perceptions over there, since you dont know any dates when maxwell and pirated islands will hit india, and since the current techs are just doing good with healthy competition, its too unwise to predict and wait for the future tech to come rescue in VFM war. You want more perf/buck in future , of course there will be, but you can say the same thing then as well, "i will wait for XXXwell or XXXislands coz they will be future proof, more power etc etc" and so on and so forth...so what MAY happen in future and what IS now, is no where there to compare.
> 
> Mantle is not implemented now, even you can write you're own mantle, its not that significant, then getting a card with 2.4K extra with same (less actually, lesser in OC) performance with the other ??...
> 
> 11.1 will do well enough is games right now, no company is stupid enough to skip such support in future just to ruin business in a upgrade platform. if you bought 760, its a very good deal indeed.



How will you counter the point of getting Indian warranty?
Also i am not one of those people who want's every single eyecandy and maxing out game is his life goal. I don't mind playing games on medium, i just want them to look good ,for which i think the 760 is enough.

ATM i am playing games like borderlands 2, batman arkham asylum etc on lowest settings 720p [on 1080p monitor] and i still enjoy them


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 1, 2013)

its ok, i already pointed out the 760 is hell of a deal, i discussed the "future proof" and performance aspect in you're post.


----------

